# I got LASIK-ed!



## ms_bloom (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, after years of "thinking about it," and then reading and contributing to this thread (http://specktra.net/f221/lasik-eye-surgery-84645/), and doing more research ... I decided to finally do it! Although I knew about laser flap creation (IntraLase), I wasn't really aware of improvements like wavefront-optimised and wavefront-guided treatments, iris recognition, eye movement tracking, and even that they make it impossible for you to blink! The statistics on success and complications have also improved enough since I did my original research (maybe 7-8 years ago) to put my nervous little self at ease. 

I had my customised LASIK procedure (IntraLase + wavefront-guided ablation with the Zyoptix laser) yesterday morning with Dr Darryl Gregor at the Laservision Centre (incidentally, he did a laser procedure for an Australian TV segment on LASIK: Laser eye surgery — will it do more harm than good?). I had literally dozens of questions to ask based on my research which the two clinical optometrists I saw answered so well and put me further at ease. I don't remember the exact final measurements of my eyes (I had two pre-op consults), it was somewhere in the range of -6.3 to -6.6. I also had good corneal thickness (591-599 microns). I asked the doctor for copies of my scans, because they look cool and I just kind of like the idea of knowing what my eyes used to be like!

Before the procedure, I was so calm that I wondered if something was wrong me for not being more nervous! I did have to go to the bathroom three times while waiting but that was also partially due to taking the advice to keep well-hydrated to heart. Like others described in the other thread, I got all my instructions about the drops I had to use, then had my eye area cleaned. Once in the operating theatre, they put this thing over my left eyeball to get suction so they could do the flap. This is where we had the first of two minor problems (all the nurse's fault, I think she was a bit new) - it took her four goes to get suction. All the pressing on my eyeball was quite painful, although the suction itself wasn't. My vision faded, and just as I'm wondering why nothing was happening, the doc says, "that's the first flap, and it's perfect." Second flap went off without a hitch. Then I think he used a spatula/pick instrument to move the flap over (my friend that was watching - in the viewing room, with a close-up of my eye up on a screen - said it was so thin it looked like Gladwrap), and then there was swabbing and irrigating and drying - just like what the dentist does! Oh, and throughout this whole process are lots of applications of anaesthetic drops.

Then they pivoted me over to the other laser and put a clamp-type thing in to hold my eyelids apart. Then the laser technician read off a bunch of numbers, then announces each phase of the treatment. My treatment was in four parts and each eye took less than 40 seconds of actual laser time. My right eye hurt more, I think because the nurse had problems getting the drops in the right place. The laser itself doesn't hurt at all though. There is some noise and a smell like hair burning, but I was just focusing on the red laser show. Then they taped shields over my eyes and sent me home. Honestly, during the actual laser ablation I just felt like giggling and told the doctor so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I had a morning procedure and while they gave me a sleeping tablet, they recommended I leave it until later in the evening. I did ask for another valium but didn't take it. It was lunch time right afterwards (the whole thing only took maybe 15 minutes, we spent most of the time waiting) and I was a bit peckish, so we were driving around trying to find somewhere quick to duck in and grab some snacks. Bad idea. For some reason we could not find a 7-Eleven to save ourselves, and my eyes were watering like crazy and PAINFUL. My friend finally found one right next to the surgery. LOL. Anyway, I only slept for a couple of hours, and later that afternoon was pretty awake and my eyes were quite irritated. I should have taken the sleeping pill or at least the valium and slept for longer. It's a good thing the shields were on because my eyes were itchy! But I could already see pretty well, even through the shields. It was just like how others have described - like wearing dirty contact lenses that are smeared with a bit of Vaseline.

Next morning my right eye was quite sore and the left a little itchy. At the checkup they said my eyes could not look more perfect. I was reading 20/20 and 20/30 although I bet that at next week's checkup this will get better as my right eye was hurting when I reading the chart. I've been doing the lubricating drops all day and my right eye is so much better already. My vision isn't completely crisp yet but this is better after drops. Oh, and my left eye has some blood bruising thanks to the problems with suction. The clinical optometrist said it would get worse before it got better, and would take about three weeks to go away, but it to me it looks better already.

There are all the usual restrictions, like, I'm strongly advised not to go to the gym because anything that gets you sweating and your heart rate up aren't good for the healing process. I'm good to start wearing makeup and moisturiser etc., around my eyes after five days, and to get a haircut after a week. I also got advised to wear a hairband as well as the shields to sleep as my fringe is quite long, until my one-week checkup (next Thursday). I'v also been on omega-3 since a week before the procedure, which helps with dry eyes. The hardest thing is fighting the urge to rub my eyes!

Overall I am *ecstatic*. It just felt like no big deal at all. Going to the dentist is probably more traumatic, and I don't have a problem with dentists! I'm off to Thailand at the end of the month and can't wait to go swimming, snorkelling, etc., without worrying about my contacts. I feel like telling everyone to get it!


----------



## COBI (Jan 16, 2008)

Congratulations on your LASIK.

And completely off-topic, but I've wondered if many times, why do you have your font set SO small?  I end up skipping some of your posts because the font is so tiny, and since this one is about vision, I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 16, 2008)

LASIK honestly changed my life. 

YAY clear vision!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, I'm happy to hear you're happy with the surgery! How do you guys tolerate the being-awake-and-they-are-touching-your-eye and opening it and whatnot? I have -6.5, -5.75 in each eye respectively. I would LOVE to get this done but I am so squeamish and I'd be worried I'd be in the minority where it goes wrong. I don't want my eyesight to go worse or even be nothing at all (eternal pessimist in me). 

I will definitely be doing some research I think. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ms_bloom (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_Congratulations on your LASIK.

And completely off-topic, but I've wondered if many times, why do you have your font set SO small?  I end up skipping some of your posts because the font is so tiny, and since this one is about vision, I thought I'd ask. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, sorry Cobi! I use a MAC and it doesn't look that small on my screen. But then, strangely, in non-web documents, I need to magnify to 125% to "match" what 100% looks like on a PC.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Wow, I'm happy to hear you're happy with the surgery! How do you guys tolerate the being-awake-and-they-are-touching-your-eye and opening it and whatnot? I have -6.5, -5.75 in each eye respectively. I would LOVE to get this done but I am so squeamish and I'd be worried I'd be in the minority where it goes wrong. I don't want my eyesight to go worse or even be nothing at all (eternal pessimist in me). 

I will definitely be doing some research I think. Thank you for sharing!_

 
Custom blade free HD Intra-LASIK is amazing. Valium prior to your surgery is amazing. I was -6.5 in my GOOD eye, and corrected to 20/12. 
You can't see what they're doing, really, because they're too close for your eyes to focus, and once they really get started, your vision clouds out anyway due to the pressure.

It's a fantastic life changing procedure.


----------



## ms_bloom (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_LASIK honestly changed my life. 

YAY clear vision!_

 
It's amazing! Probably the most amazing thing was how calm I was about the entire thing, even now I'm like, yeah okay ... the valium must really work LOL. As an extended contacts lens wearer there isn't a huge lifestyle adjustment yet, but I've always wondered if I wouldn't be more of a water baby if I could only just see without external aids.

P.S. Thanks for fixing the font! I was going to do it and then realised, hey, it isn't so small anymore! No more playing with fonts.

P.P.S. Must. Stop. Putting. Hands. Near. Eyes.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 16, 2008)

My doctor said no water in my eyes for 10 days and no swimming for a month, just to be safe and avoid infection. My surgery was at the end of summer for me, so I didn't get in the pool too much.  I can't wait until summer this year when I can actually be in the pool and play with the kids without worrying about my contacts or glasses!


----------



## ms_bloom (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Wow, I'm happy to hear you're happy with the surgery! How do you guys tolerate the being-awake-and-they-are-touching-your-eye and opening it and whatnot? I have -6.5, -5.75 in each eye respectively. I would LOVE to get this done but I am so squeamish and I'd be worried I'd be in the minority where it goes wrong. I don't want my eyesight to go worse or even be nothing at all (eternal pessimist in me). 

I will definitely be doing some research I think. Thank you for sharing!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Custom blade free HD Intra-LASIK is amazing. Valium prior to your surgery is amazing. I was -6.5 in my GOOD eye, and corrected to 20/12. 
You can't see what they're doing, really, because they're too close for your eyes to focus, and once they really get started, your vision clouds out anyway due to the pressure.

It's a fantastic life changing procedure._

 
Agreed. I am not that squeamish with my eyes anyway, having been in contact lenses for 15 years, so I am used to me and various optometrists always having fingers in my eyes. But I cannot get over this - it is seriously less traumatic than a (bad) visit to the dentist (and I don't even mind dentists!). Valium truly does wonders, it took awhile for me to feel its effects, but hey, during the procedure I wanted to giggle!

Shimmer is right, you really can't focus on what they are doing at all (and remember, your eyes are anaethesised). The actual laser ablation I could see the red light pulsing, it was really cool. I was only really nervous while I was deciding which of two surgeries to go, which made me question why I was getting it done in the first place. But I did loads and loads of research which not only helped me decide where to go, but reassured me about the procedure itself.

They make you sign a consent form and there are quite a few things that could possibly go wrong, but they are soooo rare. Things like moving your eyes - the laser moves with you! - or blinking - you just can't! Most complications are the kind that resolve themselves or can be resolved with a second treatment (about 5-10% depending on where you read). For me, reading about the ladies here who have had it done gave me emotional reassurance, and doing my crazy-level-research gave me intellectual reassurance.

But I feel like I am walking on air. I went for a walk today to get more drops (going through the lubricating ones like crazy), and kept wanting to stop people on the street who were wearing glasses and ... well, I'm not that  crazy LOL. I feel pretty good though


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 16, 2008)

congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's the best money I've ever spent that's for sure!!


----------



## *KT* (Jan 16, 2008)

Hehe, one of our docs just had to do 10 cases to get his final training a month or two ago and he had a little problem with the suction on one of my friends.  I guess that part can be a little tricky sometimes.  

Anyway, congrats on getting it done.  ENJOY!  =)


----------



## COBI (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms_bloom* 

 
_LOL, sorry Cobi! I use a MAC and it doesn't look that small on my screen. But then, strangely, in non-web documents, I need to magnify to 125% to "match" what 100% looks like on a PC._

 
Weird because it's bigger now.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 16, 2008)

I fixed it.


----------



## ms_bloom (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_Weird because it's bigger now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I fixed it._

 
I went back and fixed some of my other posts with smaller fonts, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **KT** 

 
_Hehe, one of our docs just had to do 10 cases to get his final training a month or two ago and he had a little problem with the suction on one of my friends.  I guess that part can be a little tricky sometimes.  

Anyway, congrats on getting it done.  ENJOY!  =)_

 
Thanks! They are still healing so there is the usual dryness and that feeling of slight irritation that, if I were wearing contacts, a quick re-positioning of the lens would fix, but I have to keep fighting that urge!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 17, 2008)

How much did this cost for both eyes?


----------



## ms_bloom (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_How much did this cost for both eyes?_

 
$5,600AUD for both eyes - including a $100AUD discount per eye for paying upfront in cash.

The other place I was considering had a lifetime guarantee but would have only been doing a wavefront-optimised (not guided) procedure with the Wavelight Allegretto laser. They were $5,200AUD with the microkeratome or $6,400 with IntraLase.

I notice there's a bit of a discount culture in the US and Canada, where they advertise a really cheap price but there is really a sliding scale based on prescription and length of post-op care, so that hardly anyone qualifies for the advertised price and you have to pay extra for all your follow-up. While I have read accounts of good procedures, the service at the real discount places sounds lacking, and I personally question the ethics of such places.

Like Shimmer and Juneplum have said, it is the best money I have EVER spent.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_How much did this cost for both eyes?_

 
Mine was $3800 for both eyes, but prescriptions were another $100. I've got lifetime touchups as long as I continue to use their eyecare professionals every 18 months (which I would anyway because they're super great!).


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 17, 2008)

yeah I've heard of those cheap prices, one here was advertising 395 per eye. Of course I think thats only if you were like -.25, or whatever the smallest prescription is. So when my friend called (who has around the same prescription as myself) I think something like 1500 per eye, or more. I had just kinda put it out of my mind, since I don't have that kind of money right now. But I'm definitely inspired to lose the glasses/contacts! 

I'll just have to work on the squeamishness, and AHH the not blinking thing.....do they tape your eyelids up to try and prevent blinking?? Or is it all you, with self-control?


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 17, 2008)

There's a retractor put in that raises your eye and prevents blinking.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 17, 2008)

mine was $4500 both eyes - when my best friend had hers last week she paid $5000 both eyes.. prices went up


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, congrats on the great results and it's very nice to hear someones experience. I have glasses right now and love them, but I once my eyes get worse and I get older I think I will be interested in it.


----------



## ms_bloom (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: I got LASIK-ed! (one-week update)*

I had my one-week checkup today, although technically it's a 9-day checkup. I wasn't too sure how I would go as although things have been getting better daily, I had a "bad eye day" yesterday. They were just tired and achy; my left eye's bruising has nearly healed up but is still feeling a little blurry - a little like how it feels when a contact lens isn't sitting right. They were fine this morning though. 

Both eyes read at 20/20 today, and together I could read the 20/15 line. Individually, the 20/20 line was a little blurry, but this is because I had put drops in just beforehand (I'd thought I'd have to wait longer to see the optometrist) which make my vision blurry for several minutes. Later on while he was doing other tests (which is better, 1 or 2?, to check on the flap healing or something) I was seeing even clearer. Everything is looking perfect except that I have a band of dryness on my left eye caused by not closing that eye completely when I sleep, which is causing the blurry feeling (along with just each eye's different healing response), so I am starting on a lubricating eye gel at night. My vision is still a bit blurry and fluctuating a little in terms of focus, but this is again within normal healing parameters. 

No more antibiotic or anti-inflammatory eye drops, and no more sleeping in shields. And I can wear mascara again! Well, I could have worn it after five days but am even now a little nervous about it. Got to buy a new one and use a non-oily remover to get it off (I normally wash my eye makeup off when i cleanse).


----------



## flawdperfecti0n (Jan 30, 2008)

I kinda want to get LASIK someday, but I need to work on the squeamish-ness + the "what if something goes wrong" paranoia. Congrats, though! And thanks for sharing your experience. :] It's good to know what to expect.


----------



## redambition (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks for sharing this with us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i have thought about getting it done but the idea of it still freaks me out


----------



## baroquely (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting this. I've been thinking about it on and off for a few years, but have always wanted someone to actually tell me what it was like. Congratulations on your new vision! Did the doctor say how long it usually takes people to be completely okay in terms of not having dry eyes and stuff?


----------



## magg0rz (Jan 31, 2008)

I would like to get lasik, but I have dry eyes so it might make matters worse for me.


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 6, 2008)

Congrats! my mom had it done and said it was WELL WORTH IT.. Now its my turn but I'm such a procrastinator, and scared too lol


----------



## ms_bloom (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baroquely* 

 
_Thanks so much for posting this. I've been thinking about it on and off for a few years, but have always wanted someone to actually tell me what it was like. Congratulations on your new vision! Did the doctor say how long it usually takes people to be completely okay in terms of not having dry eyes and stuff?_

 
It varies, as everyone's healing response is different, but generally things stabilise around the 3-6 month mark. I recently went in for my one-month checkup and things are looking pretty good. The dry band in my left eye has gone, but there is some healing disparity in my right eye - that eye is healing faster long ways than side ways under the flap so there is a slight "stretch" that is causing some blurriness and what feels to me like slight discomfort. The surface of my corneas look perfect still. There is still lots of healing to go and therefore more improvement to come. Vision is better than 6/6 (20/20), I could read some of the 6/5 (right) and 6/4 (left) although this isn't crystal clear, especially in my right (the weaker and yet dominant eye) - like watching CRT instead of HD-TV. 

Also while I was told at my last appointment that my prescription was completely neutral, at this appointment he said I was slightly farsighted (overcorrected) but this was deliberate and exactly where they want me to be due to expected regression. I only asked because I was playing with those reading glasses while killing time at the airport earlier this week and found that the +1 glasses helped. But he said they help everyone, as +1 just magnifies things slightly (and that the natural tendency to move things closer to you to make it easier to read actually strains your eyes). But I think at my next appointment (in two months' time) I will ask for the computer-assisted refraction to see what my prescription is.


----------

